# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Αχάτες : Συμβατότητα ζευγαρώματος

## ovelix83

Συγγνώμη για τα greeklish αλλα το pc έχει πρόβλημα......μια ερώτηση και δεν θα σας κουράσω...... πρώτον επέστρεψα γιατί άλυπα πολύ πολύ καιρό... δεύτερον τα "αχατια" και  τα mozaik ζευγαρώνουν με άλλες ράτσες....

----------


## ovelix83

lagreco69 thnks

----------


## Gardelius

> Συγγνώμη για τα greeklish αλλα το pc έχει πρόβλημα......μια ερώτηση και δεν θα σας κουράσω...... πρώτον επέστρεψα γιατί άλυπα πολύ πολύ καιρό... δεύτερον τα "αχατια" και  τα mozaik ζευγαρώνουν με *άλλες* ράτσες....



Σαν ποια δηλαδη?

----------


## panos70

ζευγαρωνουν με οτι καναρινια θελεις ,αλλα αν θελεις τα μικρα να εχουν την ρατσα για τα οποια τα εχεις επιλεξει τοτε το μωσαικο θα ζευγαρωσει με μωσαικο και το αχατις με αχατις

----------


## ovelix83

Αχάτης γκριζοφτερος αρσενικός με αχατησα μοσαικ κοκκινη μπορώ?

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο βεβαια και μπορεις....... 

απλα δεν θα βγαλεις πουλια ρατσας...........

----------


## xXx

> Αχάτης γκριζοφτερος αρσενικός με αχατησα μοσαικ κοκκινη μπορώ?


δεν υπάρχει πουλί αχάτης γκριζόφτερος

----------


## xXx

το πουλί που μάλλον έχεις είναι γκριζόφτερο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού ή αλλιώς μαύρο ή καφέ παστέλ κόκκινο μωσαικού

εδώ είναι το αρσενικό 




και εδώ το θηλυκό

----------

